# Morgantown WV reptile expo. March 21st



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I know WV is in a different section but it fits more here. 

Morgantown is having it's first reptile show. Any one going? It is March 21st.

I will post a link to the web site later on today.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I plan on going. Hoping to pickup a crested gecko or two.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Nubster said:


> Yeah, I plan on going. Hoping to pickup a crested gecko or two.


 
I think you may have missed it. Not sure yet when the next one is going to be.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh, sorry...lol...I did not notice the date you had posted. The next one is May 23rd I think. That is the one I am going to. I did not realize they already had one.

Did you make it out to the first one? If so, how was it?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Nubster said:


> Oh, sorry...lol...I did not notice the date you had posted. The next one is May 23rd I think. That is the one I am going to. I did not realize they already had one.
> 
> Did you make it out to the first one? If so, how was it?


The first one needed some help  But it was the first show and during spring break. 
They talked about moving the date for the second one.( Being close to memorial day) The last email I got from Barry said they were not sure of the date yet. 
If I hear a for sure date I will mention it on here.


----------



## Nubster (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I just got an email from him saying they wanted to move it to sometime in June. I am trying to get a vendor list so that I can start contacting vendors now to see if any of them will have what I am looking for at the show. I don't want to drive 2 hours to Morgantown only to find that nobody has what I want.


----------

